# recommendation for remote for duct collection



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

Didn't see any reviews, so I thought I'd post to see what people use..


----------



## BrianStrothcamp (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought the only one Home Depot has in stock and love it.
14 bucks i forget the brand… its a box on a pigtail, pigtail plugs into outlet and hangs about 6 down on the wall, yout tool plugs in bottom of it.


----------



## BrianStrothcamp (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/catalog/servlet/Search?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&keyword=remote%20outlet&Ns=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=Search+All
mine is the upper left but the kits look appealing… didnt know they had them… hmm


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a similar device from Lowe's and have been using it for a while. If you need something for 220v I'd recommend the Long Ranger.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

ToddinNH went a step beyond a simple remote. His DC isnt even located in his shop. check out his solution.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

this is just a lazy mans setup: http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/longrangermultigatesystem110v.aspx

I love mine. additional gates are not needed. just buy the sensor and epoxy it to your current blast gates.


----------



## woodman88 (Feb 24, 2011)

I use and recommend the Long Ranger


----------



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. The HD/Lowes options look like they are the easy (and cheap) way out. I have the 2hp / 110v HF collector. Not being an electrician, can someone comment if it is compatible with these remotes? I would assume 110v is 110v…


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The voltage isn't what you need to check (well, not true….it does have to be either 120V or 240V as needed) but rather the amperage. A lot of those cheap lamp remotes are limited to 10 amps or less. So just look for one that would take 15 amps for your motor.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

If I recall, the one I bought at Lowe's was rated for 15amps. As Fred pointed out, that will be the deciding factor. I don't know about the HD offering.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I use, and recommend, the lazy man's system that Cole mentioned.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

and for the smarter, lazier man, there's this:

http://www.ivacswitch.com/index.action

i use the ivac switches. very flexible and the company is absolutely first rate:










i can activate both 110v and 220v tools and activate both 110v and 220v dust collection/slave tools.


----------

